
After WTO Ruling, U.S. Tosses Meat Labeling Law, Leaving Consumers in the Dark - puppetmaster3
http://www.democracynow.org/2016/1/7/mystery_meat_after_wto_ruling_us
======
fallingfrog
This is exactly what these kinds of trade agreements are designed to do- make
nation-state governments have to bend to corporate interests. Nothing to do
with free trade in the traditional sense.

------
tracker1
Not that I entirely agree, I do like the spin at the end that this is every
reason to oppose TPP.

